# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  سوالات مهم

## User_Soual

سلام و خسته نباشید به استاتید گرامی

میشه سوالات زیر رو توضیح بدید؟

Authentication چیست

کدوم از Authentication امن تر است؟

----------

